# rusty and smokey mouses :)



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

heya everyone 
heres my sexy boys, rusty and smokey x


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Very cute it has to be said :love1


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Sweet


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

arnt they adorable


----------

